# Bensenville officer shot 8 times while responding to domestic call



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Absolutely a true miracle he is alive. In the news clip the officers family member mentions he’s “looking good in his new wheels…” I wonder if he is now paralyzed ?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Tango_Sierra said:


> Absolutely a true miracle he is alive. In the news clip the officers family member mentions he’s “looking good in his new wheels…” I wonder if he is now paralyzed ?


That was an odd statement from the family "well, we got him a van with a ramp"


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Unless the victim is being killed right at that moment, this is a good example of why we shouldn't be going to any call by ourselves, let alone a domestic that we all know has the propensity to go sideways very quickly........ like we see here


----------

